# Litter Tray issues?? Litter training help!



## chocolatecinnicot (Mar 4, 2014)

I've had flora for around 5 days now.
The first night flora was absolutely amazing,she poo'ed in her litter tray and we were set on thinking she was halfway/fully there already to litter training.
Fast forward onto a few nights and I feel like she isn't doing so well with her little training,I feel like it might be because I moved her litter tray around a couple of times (silly on my behalf). We also added some carefresh in her cage one night (she was showing signs of loving burrowing so i wanted to please her!) I feel this stepped her back some as I don't think she had seen anything like that before so she didnt know if it was for her toilet or what? Or what to do with it even! The next morning she had absolutely pooped everywhere,still had done some in the tray which is really good! But there was some around her igloo and in the carefresh. I quickly thought no to the carefresh and switched everything back,but her litter tray moved,again (silly me!!!)

so today I woke up and I thought she was back to her good form and had just pooped in her tray,looking a bit further I found that she had also dug under the fleece and pooped under there and in her fleece strips. So I was slightly disheartened again feeling like she was going downhill from being so good the first night. I have now moved everything back to how it was in the very very first start,hoping things might go back to normal and it might rekindle her memory(I don't know if it will!) I am now not going to be moving her litter tray and leaving her for a couple of nights (besides bonding time) and fingers crossed she'll be okay and won't be doing anymore accidents in sneaky places or under the fleece.

She is 7 weeks and 1 day today if anyone is wondering.
I am just looking for a bit of advice on this whole situation,she's my first hedgie so i'm kinda in that zone in not knowing if i'm doing things right. Any tips on litter training? We have so far been putting her in her tray as soon as we see her poo (bringing tray out when she's out also and continuing if she tried pooing anywhere in putting her in there) 
I know this is long so sorry about that to anyone reading!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I want to start off by saying that most hedgehogs will not be litter trained beyond using their wheel.

Now does she have a wheel? She will poop and pee on their most of the time if she does. I put my littler trays underneath their wheels and it catches most of the poop. My little boy will be 9 weeks old tomorrow and he still poops after he is done eating next to his food bowl. Sometimes he goes to his litter box, sometimes he doesn't. 

As for little box training, make sure to remove the poop from her sleeping areas and leave the poop in her litter box. Just a piece or two is fine. Also, as I'm sure you have noticed, stop moving her litter box. You are confusing her. 

Are you using a litter box in conjunction with a wheel? It's better to have the litter box under the wheel and that's it. This way when she pees and poops in her wheel, it will go into her litter box and she might start to associate that it where she needs to use bathroom. Giving her two many option may start to confuse her more. 

Again, some hedgehogs will never be litter box trained.


----------



## chocolatecinnicot (Mar 4, 2014)

thank you very much for replying!
she does not have a wheel in her cage right now but we do have a bucket wheel ready for her that she has been on about twice now,she's still learning how to use it 
I will try leaving some of her poop in the tray,thanks again.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

She should have access to a wheel at all times. She will learn at her own pace.


----------



## chocolatecinnicot (Mar 4, 2014)

update, just spent an hour of bonding time,took your advice and she now has her wheel in her cage with her. In bonding time I helped her with her wheel (aka,treated her like a china doll) so I felt better about her wheel being in her cage. She loves her wheel now she has the hang of it,could barely get her off to get it in her cage ready for her,haha


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree with all of the advice given. If she takes to using the box like my girl did, let me tell you how cute it is to barge in on a hedgie as it is sitting in its litter box doing its business, looking up at you like "What? I'm workin' here" lol.


----------

